# Rip missy moo



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

RIP MISSY MOO CAT 

sadly passed early hours 27 - 1 - 09 just 7months old

cause of death currently unknown

i know you could be a handful what with your biting, scratching and meowing but we will miss it. and your funny way of sleeping. u have left a big gap. rip baby girl love you lots :flrt:. nightnight xxxx


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

I know what its like to loose your domestics RIP little fella

and to the OP sorry for your loss


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

im smart1's gf lol

thank u anyway... i still have my fellas cornflake and cocopop the cornsnakes not the same tho


----------



## pickles68 (Jan 23, 2009)

sorry to hear of your loss.....


----------



## Kaidian (Jan 17, 2009)

Indeed, sorry to hear of your loss


----------

